# Look at our NEW PINK HALTER!



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that's really bright!  But if you're planning on turning her out in it, I would consider finding one with leather on it. (Break away)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

since when does Walmart sell horse stuff there?!??!?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering that too actually.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oooo so pretty and pink....and clean :lol: Hope it stays that way for awhile.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She looks so good! I love the pink halter!

The walmart by me sells horse, cow, chicken and other livestock stuff... I think it depends where you're located.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

True, I do live in like the Suburbs. Not many horse farms or other farms around. Which makes it so hard to find somewhere good to ride! The only barn really super close to me is run by people that I really don't agree with the way they do things. But until I get my license, I'm stuck there.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thankg Guys! I was super excited to get it. Its actually not that bright its more like a light baby pink... Its the only walmart Ive seen that sells farm stuff and it was a super walmart. 

I dont turn her out in a halter... I want to scotchgaurd it and hopefully it will stay cleaner. There was a pink and yellow and some thing lead rope that I wanted to get but my om said wait.  so next time I go up there


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Whooaaa!! Wal-Mart has horse supplies????

But Gypsy looks very stunning in pink!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I was gonna say, Walmart? I guess I'm not the only one who's flabbergasted. I didn't know Wally World sold horse goodies in some parts. Gorgeous halter. I always like hot colors on horses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very classy! I just bought 3 new halters for my girls. 2 of them are 2 shades of pink and the 3rd one is light pastelly lavender. I love those feminine colors for mares.


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

NO FAIR! you got one! im soo jelouse! i have wanted one forever! lol. 
I have to get a new one so im going to get a bright pink one like that They rock!
and your horse looks tottally cute in that.
She is working it girl! lol
do you think my mare will look good in a bright pink halter like that!
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2268519900103510531aqLGSG?vhost=good-times


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Gr...My wal-mart got rid of their Horse supplies...dangit!

I love the pink! Its really cute!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What a nice halter, she looks great in it!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is the real kicker, it only cost like 13 bucks! And its got good hardwear. Although the nylon isnt that thick but oh well its only for grooming and taking her places. 

Horsejumper- I have no idea? Maybe like a baby blue would look good on your girl. Shes a hard one to pic a color for :? 

Thanks guys for the comments!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i had no idea wal-mart did have horse stuff at all... i've NEVER seen horse stuff in walmart!!

she's pretty snazzy though


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! I noticed that the walmart was getting "farm" stuff like chicken,pig, ect feed. And they had like brushes and feed pans. Then they got all the good stuff like halters and what not. 

But that is the only walmart Ive seen have that stuff. Its in the state capital which isnt really over flowing with horse people, just rich horse people!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha that's pretty awesome, I never see horsey stuff in ours either!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is this magical wal mart???


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine was in Olympia, Wa.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, well that's a ways away from me! lol

That's cool, though. I didn't know Wal-Marts did that!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

YUP! ^_^


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Walmart doesn't do that here at all. Never seen one who does.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Walmart doesn't do that here at all. Never seen one who does.


ditto


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Its was the first walmart Ive seen and it was a super walmart


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i didn't know they sold halters at walmart!!
or any horse nessesities for that matter :lol: haha!

pink looks adorable on her btw!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! Even the vets assistant thought she looked good in the pink!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, she looks adorable! I love pink on horses.  That's so weird you got it at Walmart!! I don't think my Walmart would ever sell horse stuff. I live in Canada and we always seem to be behind on new stuff .... LOL.


----------

